# Adrette camera



## Dany (Dec 3, 2020)

This nice little thing has been recently joining my collection?.






It’s a very compact 35 mm camera that was launched on the market circa 1939 by the German company Adox which subcontracted its manufacturing to another German company called Wirgin.
The camera is nammed « Adrette »
The lens is a 50 mm f 2.9 Radionar on a telescopic mount. It was pulled in position by pressing the two ridged plates on the side





The shutter is an AGC Prontor II offering speeds from 1 sec to 1/250 sec + B
The manufacturing is particulary neat and most of the metal parts nicely treated to show a bronze shadow on the surfaces.
On the top, close to the viewer, is a vertical cylinder that was used to install a rangefinder sold as an option.

An export version has been sold in the States under the name of “Midget Marvel”


----------



## star camera company (Dec 3, 2020)

Is the format 24x36?  The ad says 1x1 1/2”, which would be 24x40


----------



## Dany (Dec 3, 2020)

The format of the negatives produced by the Adrette is 24 x36 mm
1 x1 1/2 inch is a rough approach as it means 25.4 x 38.1 mm


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 7, 2020)

What a gorgeous camera.


----------

